# Gauging interest for a minibus to hamm in march



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

gauging interest for a minibus to hamm in march
myself and some friends have decided to take a 17 seater minibus to Hamm next march provided we can fill it, thought it would be a good idea for people that cant get there, let me know what you think 
We will be leaving from Newport (South Wales)on Friday evening and travelling to Dover, picking up around Bristol and Reading on the way. 
We will get to Hamm on the Saturday morning for the show, leave Hamm after the show and return home early hours of Sunday morning. 
Cost will be £80 and will include bus hire, all fuel, bridge charges and return ferry charges. Any one who is seriously interested please reply by email or PM and hopefully we can fill the bus.


----------



## cokacola (Jan 11, 2007)

There's a good chance I could be interested at that price


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Possibly interested I'm looking at going next year but unsure when atm. Would you pick up from chippenham? Its just off the m4. If I didn't go on this one id be interested in one of the later dates


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*Hamm Trip*

Surprisingly very little interest.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Have you got a quote for cost of the mini bus hire as i was considering doing something similar?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*Hamm Trip*

Its about £200 for a 17 seater plus £30 each driver for a tacho card.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Still seats available for this trip, £25 deposit per seat. Pm myself or parrot.man for further information or to book seats

Richie


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

dont think you would need to be on tacho's as your doing a private trip between friends.
Might well be interested in this,i am a coach driver so could drive as well if you needed any drivers to help out.
is it looking full or not.


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd be interested - I'm in Jersey but I have a feeling that the ferry stops off at Jersey on the way to St Malo. If you could PM me with some details fo dates, times and ferry routes! 

Thanks


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

dorian said:


> I'd be interested - I'm in Jersey but I have a feeling that the ferry stops off at Jersey on the way to St Malo. If you could PM me with some details fo dates, times and ferry routes!
> 
> Thanks


 Thought i had missed a couple of months and it was April first when i read this


----------



## chriswebb (Sep 22, 2008)

Count me in,sent you guys a pm.:2thumb:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Due to the suprisingly lack of interest for this trip we have now decided not to bother with the minibus. Thanks to those that did enquire

Richie


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Me and Matt are wanting to go to the September one or whenever it is, so maybe we can sort something out for then instead?


----------

